
Google takes on Yubico and builds its own hardware security keys - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/25/google-takes-on-yubico-and-builds-its-own-hardware-security-keys/
======
fencepost
Edit: Duplicate of >2 articles within the past week with 40-140 comments.

From other coverage I believe the Google branded keys are physically just like
keys from Feitian, but white instead of black. The picture of the Bluetooth
version also looks like the same item as the Feitian Multipass.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17610516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17610516)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17615825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17615825)

